# Food Safety News - 04/05/2022 Listeria outbreak traced to Dole packaged salads ends with three patients dead



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2022)

Listeria outbreak traced to Dole packaged salads ends with three patients dead​By Coral Beach on Apr 05, 2022 12:06 am
Federal officials have declared that a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections traced to Dole packaged salads has ended. The most recent patient to be reported became sick on Jan. 15. It can take up to 70 days for symptoms of Listeria infections to appear, but the implicated salad was recalled in October and December... Continue Reading


Consumers on iwaspoisoned.com complain of illnesses linked to Lucky Charms​By Jonan Pilet on Apr 05, 2022 12:05 am
The website iwaspoisoned.com, credited with helping to identify several high-profile foodborne illness outbreaks in recent years, has possibly done it again. During the past several days, hundreds of people have complained about stomach aches, vomiting and diarrhea after eating Lucky Charms, one of General Mills’ most popular cereals. The complaints have come from consumers in... Continue Reading


Student held in relation to German poisoning incident​By News Desk on Apr 05, 2022 12:04 am
German police have detained a woman they believe was responsible for contaminating food and drinks that poisoned people at a university this past year. The 32-year-old woman from Mainz has been placed in a psychiatric hospital, according to the public prosecutor’s office in Darmstadt and police in southern Hesse. She has not yet responded to... Continue Reading


Avian flu outbreaks in U.S. take more than 22.8 million birds in 24 states, so far​By News Desk on Apr 05, 2022 12:03 am
USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) reported on Monday about a worsening Avian influenza crisis in the United States.   APHIS reports that more than 22.8 million birds have had to be put to death in the past two months because of the influenza Type A virus (influenza A). The disease is reported in... Continue Reading


New Zealand considers rule changes to tackle Vibrio​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 05, 2022 12:01 am
Authorities in New Zealand are looking at changing the rules on shellfish to tackle Vibrio parahaemolyticus. The Ministry for Primary Industries (MPI) proposal includes requirements for a Vibrio parahaemolyticus management plan for growers and the supply chain, including the triggers for when it is required. The aim of the possible new rules is to minimize the likelihood... Continue Reading


FDA warns consumers to not eat certain raw or steamed oysters from Canada because of norovirus​By Coral Beach on Apr 04, 2022 03:42 pm
Public health officials in the United States are warning consumers not to eat certain oysters harvested in Canada because of their link to a norovirus outbreak that has sickened hundreds. “The (U.S. Food and Drug Administration) FDA and the states conducted a trace forward investigation to determine where the raw oysters were distributed and to... Continue Reading


Listeria outbreak linked to fish sickens 12 in UK​By News Desk on Apr 04, 2022 01:20 pm
A dozen people are part of a Listeria outbreak in the United Kingdom linked to smoked fish. The UK Health Security Agency, Food Standards Agency and Food Standards Scotland are investigating the Listeria monocytogenes outbreak. Whole genome sequencing has identified 12 linked cases of listeriosis since 2020, with six since January 2022. Sick people live... Continue Reading


----------

